# Lost password for Laptop



## tech12c (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a Laptop that is a Systemax, It has Windows XP Home. I have a co-worker that has forgotten her login password to Windows & I tried to get into safe mode to reset the password in the Administrator account. However, it comes up with a box with the user name & asking for the user’s password, so I am unable to even get into safe mode. Is there any way I can at least clear the password or reset it? Or am I going to have to take it apart & pull out the CMOS Battery? I would appreciate any help in this matter. Thanks!


----------



## F153JUE (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm, if it's the windows password that she's forgotten then removing the CMOS battery isn't going to make any difference at all. If it's the BIOS password that you're actually referring to then resetting the CMOS will allow you back into the BIOS.

If you can log in to WIndows as the administrator then you can simply go to the User Accounts applet in control panel and change the password for her account. Failing that, just create another account for her to log in with. You don't need to be in safe mode to do this.

If the machine is on a domain, don't forget to change the logon screen so that you're logging on locally (i.e. onto the computer, not the domain) as the two admin accounts will most probably have different passwords.

If you ever get a point where you can't remember any account's password on a PC it's a case of plugging the hard drive into another machine, copying the files off and then reinstalling.


----------



## tech12c (Oct 6, 2004)

*RE: Lost Password*

Yes, It is the Windows password that she has forgotton, & I tried to log in as Administrator however, I would need the Administrator password to do that right? Therefore, I can not log into Windows. I booted to safe mode to reset the Admin password but it had a login box with her name & asking for a password. Once again I would need to know the Admin password to be able to log in as Administrator even in safe mode. Is there anyway to get past this? Without having to copy files off the hard drive & re-installing Windows?? :4-dontkno


----------



## F153JUE (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm afraid that if you can't remember any password for any account then you've had it. A reinstall is the only option.

Have you tried the Admin account with a blank password? Often people don't bother to set one.


----------



## Felty (Feb 4, 2005)

*Try This*

xxxxxx


----------



## tech12c (Oct 6, 2004)

*End of Thread*

Thank you for your information, I had a feeling she was going to have to reinstall Windows. I had already tried the Admin account with no results. Thank you for the help. (I am new to this site how do I close this request?)


----------



## jackel (Jan 26, 2005)

did you have a backup password disk?

you could always install linux on the hard drive if theres enough room and use a password cracker?

but that'll take a long time

make her remember the password otherwise you have little you can do but format


----------



## Thomaslewis20 (Feb 24, 2005)

HI,

FORMAT YOUR COMPUTER AND REINSTALL WINDOWS AGAIN THAT WILL THEN COME BACK

deleted link


----------



## Brona (Jul 19, 2005)

Greetings,

I recommend you [email protected] password changer utility. It works great and can easily reset lost login password. That should really help.

posting hacks ect. breaches the forum rules link deleted


----------

